

Ask HN: What happened to the hackerne.ws domain - pilom

It looks like it is a redirect to news.ycombinator.com. Any reason to change it from the way it was before?
======
shanelja
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4756675>

Just pointing out this has already been asked.

------
mooism2
The hackerne.ws domain has never been under the control of PG or YC, so it was
always a security breach waiting to happen (password sniffing).

